# My first set of triplets!!!!!!! BUT



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're all bucklings!!  Ironic isn't it?  LOL They're very pretty though! Two big ones, and a little runt who is at least half the size of his brothers. One of the big boys is very weak in his back legs. I gave him some Selenium/E gel and some "Magic Mix" for a boost and he is very active in spirit, but can't stand on his own. Sire is Tarzan, a reg. Nubian, and Dam is Frosty, my very first goat who I bought a a local auction for $65. She is a treasure! A great mama, and always throws breathtaking babies!! Pics to come.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to be baby pictures


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay pictures


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats even if they are boys!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! But oh, boys


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats !! Cant wait to see the little fellas


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Pictures!!*

Here are some pics of Frosty's triplets!!!  The one who was weak is the chocolate brown one in the pics. He is doing MUCH better now.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Glad to hear he is doing better. that has happened to one of mine also he bettered up all on his own


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking boys! It is neat to see slick coated kids! Our goat kids always are born with heavy fur coats! I guess somehow, they know
it will be cold when they are born!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

handsome boys...: )


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Very handsome little guys! Congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are gorgeous , wow !! I love their coloring , so pretty


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Boy oh boy ! Lol


----------

